# Another One: Call Da Cops, No Bbqin In Park, Black Folx!



## AnjelLuvs

*How you stay in a park over looking other people's activity for 2 WHOLE HOURS!!!!*​
**
*ETA:** The lady filming is a White lady...*​


----------



## Shimmie

Pray for me... Ya'll...  Please pray for me.      After listening to this foolishness of calling the police on innocent lives ...


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*The White lady recording was all like "Welcome to the BBQ" I about died... LMFAO*


----------



## nubiangoddess3

White ppl love trying to police black ppl. They must sue her for harassment.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Please don't let me encounter one of these people; I might unleash 400 years worth of aggression.


----------



## Ganjababy

Where is the rest of the video? What a devil.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Ganjababy said:


> Where is the rest of the video? *What a devil*.




That's white women for you.  I love how she added the tears and started fake crying. These are the tactics white ppl love to use against black ppl.


If these black ppl don't sue this devil for harassing them for 2 hours. I will be severely disappointed.


----------



## spacetygrss

Who has 2 hours to stand around harassing somebody? And her multiple personalities....okay Sybil.


----------



## Atthatday

She accused other of harassing her and she was the one who started the harassment. She’s crying because others are doing to her what she did to others? She took the woman’s card and didn’t give it back, she’s the THIEF! 

We see what we’re up against. We’ve GOT to unite and beat this mess!


----------



## CurlyNiquee

And in OAKLAND! The audacity of this cucumber sandwich eating wanch. I hope they BBQ there every weekend for the whole summer.


----------



## RossBoss

I wonder if this is the case of a gentrified area in which the newcomers are clashing with the old timers. I bet she wants the park used exclusively as a dog park or a space for outdoor yoga classes.


----------



## Shimmie

Whoa...what happened to the rest of the video.   This is better than any of Tyler Perry's episodes.     I had my snacks, and err thang...and then it ended.


----------



## Shimmie

Charcoal...Hmmmm.  There's a lot of symbolism with this word, 'Charcoal'.   She doesn't want 'charcoal' in the park, meaning Black people.  Each time, I hear her say, 'charcoal' is not allowed...


----------



## Atthatday

I wouldn’t have wasted my time trying to explain anything to the yt woman, regarding the black woman who tried to talk to the yt woman.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Atthatday said:


> I wouldn’t have wasted my time trying to explain anything to the yt woman, regarding the black woman who tried to talk to the yt woman.


*The lady filming is a White lady...*


----------



## tibb1908

I guess we will have to cry no matter what because that seems to their secret. I almost wouldn't believe this if I didn't see the video she was like day and night.


----------



## AmethystLily

Sue, sue, sue, and... oh yes.... SUE! No way should we put up with this. We need to find out how WE can take civil/legal action against these harassers.


----------



## AmethystLily

These stories are causing me to become paranoid about leaving my house.


----------



## Kanky

I wonder how this was resolved because at the end of the video the cop is asking Becky about the municipal code that has been broken. I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to ticket or arrest the black people for some petty crime.


----------



## Atthatday

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *The lady filming is a White lady...*



At 2:23, is the black lady, with the pretty, curly hair, melon/pink sweater and light pink blouse on, the one filming it? If not, then that’s the woman I’m referring to. She went up to the lady and tried to explain to her.


----------



## Ganjababy

Yes!!!!!





Shimmie said:


> Charcoal...Hmmmm.  There's a lot of symbolism with this word, 'Charcoal'.   She doesn't want 'charcoal' in the park, meaning Black people.  Each time, I hear her say, 'charcoal' is not allowed...


----------



## Ganjababy

I was wondering. She sounded black but she mentioned she was white. But I’m so offended by white people at this moment that I don’t have it in me to commend any of them for doing what is right. What is just. What should be normal!!!





AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *The lady filming is a White lady...*


----------



## SweetNic_JA

The black people should have called the cops on her if she was harassing them for 2 hours. I haven't watched the whole video, but my goodness.


----------



## nyeredzi

What happened next? 

Also, why would the harasser white woman not give the filming white woman her card back? I don’t understand that at all. What kind of card was it?


----------



## Peppermynt

More info - apparently the white woman recording was married to one of the black guys. 

https://panthertimes.com/2018/05/02...-racially-charged-harassment-at-lake-merritt/


*White Privilege Used to Fight Racially Charged Harassment at Lake Merritt*
Posted on May 2, 2018 by Joy Elan


1


Authored by Joy Elán

Oakland, Cali – On a sunny Sunday morning at Lake Merritt, a couple of people wanted to have a get-together and enjoy the scenery. However, that pleasure was interrupted when a woman decided to show up at their spot and call the police.

It does not take much to figure out what color they were and what color she was. The guys are respected members of the community, and they were having a joyous moment. They had their spot, and no one seemed bothered except this woman. She took it upon herself to call the police. It was discovered that she had been at the scene for two hours pretending to be on the phone with the police to intimidate them.

According to one of the men targeted, Kenzie Smith, the White lady was bothering him and his friend, Deacon for BBQing at Lake Merritt in a designated BBQ zone.

“I got out of the car at Cleveland Cascade stairs, and when I walked across the street, she was standing there on the phone. She said, ‘Oh great, another ******.’

Smith looked around because he didn’t know who she was talking too. He was the only Black person in that area of the sidewalk. He walked over to his friend Deacon, where he had the BBQ, and said “Yo bro, what’s going on?”

He told Smith she had called the police for BBQing. “We both started cracking up, laughing,” Smith said.

According to Smith, it was around this time a young lady was standing over to the corner. She approached the table where the BBQ was being set up and introduced herself. She said she had witnessed the situation. By this time, the White lady walked over to the table, and she slammed her fist on the table and said: “There’s no BBQ today, you need to leave.”

“She was saying things like, ‘We weren’t welcome in the area of the lake.’ She told me and Deacon that she owned Lake Merritt. Also, she said we were not welcomed to be there. I felt like she was saying Blacks weren’t welcome,” Smith said.

Smith said, “She kept saying we were going to jail. She said that she was going to file a complaint for us cooking BBQ in the park. She said she knows her rights, that the rights state if she tells the police if she has a problem with us then we are going to go to jail.”

This one experience is not anything new to Black Oakland residents who want to chill on the east side of Lake Merritt (the Lakeshore Avenue side). Lake Merritt is a public park, which does not require a permit. It is first to come, first serve, as long as people are not doing anything illegal.

Davey D talked about this extensively on Facebook and was mentioned in the East Bay Express in May 2015, “Even when ‘permitted events’ took place, hostile residents living by the Lake organized and tried to shut them down if it was too many Black folks. Case in point last 4th of July, several thousand dollars was laid out to have an annual 4th of July party and picnic. Unbeknownst to organizers, a group of residents in the luxury high rise 1200 Lakeshore held a series of meetings including one with Park and Rec to get the event canceled.. What saved the day were Black residents who live there who pushed back…”

Cases like this go back to the Festival at the Lake, a long time Oakland event and tradition that shut down when White residents near the lake complained about the festival drawing the “wrong kind of crowd.” Occurrences like these are when privilege shows up and manipulates laws to their advantage. It is okay to have a picnic, but not a BBQ. Same thing, different choice of words and demographics.

Smith said, “I was like, so if you tell the police that two Black men are BBQing, that means we’re going to jail. I just didn’t understand the logic in the situation. And then it was like, she would continuously say little things to us, and she would act like she was on the phone talking to the police. She would say things like ‘Yea he’s wearing this,” or she would say, ‘Yea he won’t look at me officer because he thinks he’s going to jail.’ Or she would say, ‘Yea, he’s going to be somebody’s ***** in there.’ It was mind-boggling the things she was saying.”

_Smith said, “It was like if someone was to put you in a box and say all the hurtful things to you at one time. That’s how it felt.”_

Smith’s story continues as he mentioned his friend Deacon who was first at the scene had already been harassed by the woman for a while before Smith arrived. Deacon told Smith he did not know the woman, that she just came out of nowhere, called the police and kept telling him he had to leave.

According to Smith, when the young Black lady showed up (mentioned early), she was walking around the lake and heard what the lady was saying, heard it was racist. So she stopped to see what was going on, she asked Deacon if everything was okay. She started filming and put the much of the incident up on her facebook. Unfortunately, we were not able to get her contact information before she left.

The young woman asked the White lady to please move herself from the area. The White woman turned it back on her and told her to “mind her ****ing business. This is my property. You don’t even know what’s going on.” The White woman became more aggressive towards the young Black Woman. “It just was weird it was like, I think she wanted a reaction today. And she didn’t get the reaction she was looking for,” Smith said.

Smith had enough of the encounter with the White woman, for an hour he had dealt with her harassment. He decided to call his wife who was up the streets telling his friend Deacon, “You’ll see what she does. Just watch.”

*Kenzie’s wife, Michelle Dione* showed up around 12:50 pm. Dione, walked up to the White woman ready to film as she had already been sent a picture of the lady and knew what she looked like.

*Dione is a White woman and what was cool about this was she was using her privilege to stop it. Dione knew her rights, and she was not harassing the woman.

“There’s this silent code of behavior that white women know, they are taught if you just change your tone you can often be deemed ‘innocent’ and believable to the point that your word becomes law. When I first approached her, she had that tone, the one that we are supposed to speak to police officers, the one that makes us automatically justified no matter what. I don’t think she expected me to bypass her bs and call her out,”  Dione said.

The woman stole a business card out of Dione’s hand, which started the second longer video Dione recorded. Dione said the woman tried to use her “victim voice” and used a lot of trigger words to get the police to be there faster, such as “they are are threatening me” when it was just Dione who was confronting her in her face.*

The White woman who was harassing wanted to make sure that the men and women at the park were held responsible for her authority as a White woman. However, the woman did not like that someone was watching her and following her. She got a taste of her own nasty, racist medicine. All she had to do was mind her business and stay away from the area. 

After the lady ran away to a Quik Stop on Brooklyn and Newton, the police arrived and talked to her. The officer told Dione that she did not do anything wrong following her as long as she did not touch her. Dione informed the police that the woman should have called the Park services and not the police. The police agreed. As Smith noticed that she appeared to be mentally unstable, the police said that she wanted to evaluate her mental health too.

All this was taking place within 30 minutes, and despite the police showing up, the lady returned later at 4:15 pm according to Smith. The White woman harassed them again and said they weren’t supposed to be there, they were supposed to move. Smith told her that the Oakland police officer said to them that they did not have to move, and that the charcoal code was not enforced.

See video of Dione confronting the White woman here.


----------



## BlueNile

I got to stop reading these stories. This made me so angry.


----------



## Atthatday

Why did the males allow this to go on? They were clearly being harassed and didn’t do anything, that I could tell from the article? Never mind, my question, I have my theories on why they stood by and allowed it. 

I hope the victims lawyered up after this came out. Progress will not be made until we take the necessary steps to turn the tables around. No, there’s no guarantee that we will “win”, but dang, don’t give them ammunition.

I could go on and on, but I’m going to leave it here.


----------



## AmethystLily

I wonder if we can use this concept to get justice:
https://injury.findlaw.com/torts-and-personal-injuries/malicious-prosecution.html
The tort of malicious prosecution. Interesting.
I saw this brought up on another forum I'm on.
I'll be back to discuss this after work today.


----------



## tru4reele

And she got them racist white people sunglasses on


----------



## Ganjababy

Well I’m glad it was not a black woman defending those men like that. It is quite irritating and sad how some black men are emasculated in white majority countries. I am not saying they should have handled the white devil, the situation would have been different if a black man had done that but it still is distasteful and tragic.

At least the woman is cognizant of race matters. If you are going to have a relationship with a black person that’s the least I would expect.

Yet so many white people who marry and adopt interacially choose to remain ignorant and unaffected.


----------



## CurlyNiquee




----------



## AnjelLuvs

CurlyNiquee said:


> View attachment 429947


*Its about to be LIT out there... *


----------



## 1QTPie

They didn't need to handle it. That's what she wanted.  They would have gotten shot confronting her.  (Which they already did, then she proceeded to stand there for TWO hours.)  Dude did the best he could, he called his personal YT lady to come get this broad.


----------



## PuddingPop

1QTPie said:


> They didn't need to handle it. That's what she wanted.  They would have gotten shot confronting her.  (Which they already did, then she proceeded to stand there for TWO hours.)  Dude did the best he could, he called his personal YT lady to come get this broad.


Exactly!!!
I’m not sure why that’s so hard to understand. They would have surely been thrown in jail or worse!
Also why would a man approach or get into it with a woman if another woman is there to handle it.  Same was as if my husband is present and I happen to have an issue with a man, my husband would handle it. No reason for me to get up in a man’s face if my man is there.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

They are marching against gentrification in Oakland about 5 years too late.


----------



## PeaceLover

The way her hump back arse started crying at the end had me screaming WW are professional victims


----------



## Sosoothing

PeaceLover said:


> The way her *hump back arse *started crying at the end had me screaming WW are professional victims



 ......


----------



## mensa

The way her hump back arse started crying at the end had me screaming WW are professional victims



Is it me or does she kinda favor George Zimmerman but...with long hair?


----------



## frizzy

Dang, y'al got me going back to see those last two epic hump-back minutes again!


----------



## rabs77

The theatrics at the end, omg


----------



## Ganjababy

So true. Some of them are. It’s scary how much damage they can do. I have one colleague who is the devil. She is obsessed with bringing me down. Had me shook. Then, after getting help on here and irl from therapists I stood my ground and this hyena now acting like the victim. She will not win. 


mensa said:


> The way her hump back arse started crying at the end had me screaming WW are professional victims


----------



## mensa

PeaceLover made the hilarious "hump back" comment. I crack up everytime that I read it!


----------



## PretteePlease

what is this woman's name?


----------



## Proudpiscean




----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

1QTPie said:


> They didn't need to handle it. That's what she wanted.  They would have gotten shot confronting her.  (Which they already did, then she proceeded to stand there for TWO hours.)  Dude did the best he could, he called his personal YT lady to come get this broad.


Sounds appropriate.  Get the YT lady to deal with this nonsense.  That was the best decision.


----------



## sgold04

I can’t post the video for some reason, the the march ended with a massive cookout, the electric slide, and Frankie Beverley and Maze “Before I let you go” playing in the background


----------



## AnjelLuvs




----------



## AnjelLuvs

sgold04 said:


> I can’t post the video for some reason, the the march ended with a massive cookout, the electric slide, and Frankie Beverley and Maze “Before I let you go” playing in the background


*This is a lil snippet posted to FB...This occurred at same spot from OP video!*

**


----------



## sgold04

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *This is a lil snippet posted to FB...This occurred at same spot from OP video!*
> 
> **


Thank you! That’s the video. I’m tech-challenged and I’m too lazy to learn simple things lol.


----------



## PuddingPop

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *This is a lil snippet posted to FB...This occurred at same spot from OP video!*
> 
> **


That one in the video with the grey t shirt on and the  short fro lost her rhythm doing the electric slide and never regained it. Shameful!
She must be half white


----------



## JFemme

Is she crying


----------



## LushLox

Apart from the distress that this causes to innocent black folk, calling the police for this foolishness it a complete waste of police time and resources. The police need to start charging people for wasting police time in these ridiculous situations.


----------



## Atthatday

Was the yt woman too scared to go to the park and harass people on the day of the big cookout? Karma!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> So true. Some of them are. It’s scary how much damage they can do. I have one colleague who is the devil. She is obsessed with bringing me down. Had me shook. Then, after getting help on here and irl from therapists I stood my ground and this hyena now acting like the victim. She will not win.


Like the old folk say:
When White Women Lie,
Black Men Die.


And it worked out perfectly! Let them white women fight it out. Wiped that ugly smug off that Uglass Face. Ol’ WANCH!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


>


Instagram is killing the memes!


----------



## CurlyNiquee

> “What’s the best way to deal with pervasive, persistent and blood-pressure rising racism on the daily, as well as give a big fat —— you to gentrification and the criminalization of black folks? Why throw a cookout, of course!
> 
> In a pointed response to a recent incident where a white woman thought it her civic duty to call the police on a few black couples using a grill in a public park, the melanated masses of Oakland threw their own party at that very same site, Lake Merritt Park.”




 I love my people mane.


----------



## brg240

Atthatday said:


> Why did the males allow this to go on? They were clearly being harassed and didn’t do anything, that I could tell from the article? Never mind, my question, I have my theories on why they stood by and allowed it.
> 
> I hope the victims lawyered up after this came out. Progress will not be made until we take the necessary steps to turn the tables around. No, there’s no guarantee that we will “win”, but dang, don’t give them ammunition.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I’m going to leave it here.


what would be the correct response?


----------



## Atthatday

@brg240: The response is what it is, but IMO, TWO hours is a long time to be harassed. Maybe I would’ve videotaped her, called for backup earlier, went to the police station and filed an EPO, and/or harassment complaint. Whatever I needed to do, I would’ve responded sooner. I wouldn’t want to listen to, nor see, the racist woman for two hours.


----------



## BillsBackerz67

I’m pretty sure that lady would have conjured up else up something else vile to call the police about on those black men besides using charcoal if that other lady wasn’t there to confront her


----------



## jdvzmommy

This reminds me of dd's 1st birthday party. 

We had it in a park in my neighborhood, which was filled with yoga pants wearing, pumpkin spice loving white SAHMs with nothing to do (no shade, I'm currently a SAHM with nothing to do  ). Anyway, it was a really nice park and we had our family there and a bounce house, and catered food. Becky had her dog running around loose in the park. He came over by the bounce house and peed. She came over like, "Oh its ok. He loves children. He's not going to hurt any of them." DH's aunt went off before I had the chance to. She was like, "You see we're having a children's party here. How are you going to let your dog pee where children are obviously playing. You are rude and you need to remove yourself and your dog." Becky said, "This isn't YOUR park. You can't tell me what I need to do." Dh's aunt was like, "I just told you you need to leave." So she left and came back a little while later with a police officer and was like, "They're trying to tell me I can't be in the park and they don't even have a permit to be having this party." 
She was hot as hell when I handed the officer the permit and he told her she had to leave.  
And to think, I actually wasn't going to get the permit because people usually leave everyone alone there. Something in my spirit told me to just get it.


----------



## Petal26

In those 2+ hours she could've worked out, dyed her hair, done some reading, burned those glasses and outfit... you know, improved herself a bit.  Instead she chose to police Black people who were doing absolutely nothing wrong.   Shame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm happy the other white lady stepped in.  White "allies" are the ones that gotta fix this mess by schooling their kin.


----------



## MzLady78

jdvzmommy said:


> This reminds me of dd's 1st birthday party.
> 
> We had it in a park in my neighborhood, which was filled with yoga pants wearing, pumpkin spice loving white SAHMs with nothing to do (no shade, I'm currently a SAHM with nothing to do  ). Anyway, it was a really nice park and we had our family there and a bounce house, and catered food. Becky had her dog running around loose in the park. He came over by the bounce house and peed. She came over like, "Oh its ok. He loves children. He's not going to hurt any of them." DH's aunt went off before I had the chance to. She was like, "You see we're having a children's party here. How are you going to let your dog pee where children are obviously playing. You are rude and you need to remove yourself and your dog." Becky said, "This isn't YOUR park. You can't tell me what I need to do." Dh's aunt was like, "I just told you you need to leave." So she left and came back a little while later with a police officer and was like, "They're trying to tell me I can't be in the park and they don't even have a permit to be having this party."
> *She was hot as hell when I handed the officer the permit and he told her she had to leave.*
> And to think, I actually wasn't going to get the permit because people usually leave everyone alone there. Something in my spirit told me to just get it.



I would have paid good money to see this.


----------



## weaveadiva

jdvzmommy said:


> So she left and came back a little while later with a police officer and was like, "They're trying to tell me I can't be in the park and they don't even have a permit to be having this party."
> She was hot as hell when I handed the officer the permit and he told her she had to leave.


I'm glad auntie waited until she wasted her time getting an officer. Makes it that much sweeter. Auntie's a pro


----------



## AnjelLuvs




----------



## Ganjababy

I love raisins in my potato salad lol. But had to stop when I noticed nobody touches it if I put raisin in it. I like it in coleslaw also





naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Instagram is killing the memes!


----------



## Jasmataz

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


>


----------



## Proudpiscean




----------



## SoniT

The memes are hilarious! Between the memes and the poster who called her "hump back arse...", I'm dyin.


----------



## Proudpiscean

I am logging out for the day


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

jdvzmommy said:


> This reminds me of dd's 1st birthday party.
> 
> We had it in a park in my neighborhood, which was filled with yoga pants wearing, pumpkin spice loving white SAHMs with nothing to do (no shade, I'm currently a SAHM with nothing to do  ). Anyway, it was a really nice park and we had our family there and a bounce house, and catered food. Becky had her dog running around loose in the park. He came over by the bounce house and peed. She came over like, "Oh its ok. He loves children. He's not going to hurt any of them." DH's aunt went off before I had the chance to. She was like, "You see we're having a children's party here. How are you going to let your dog pee where children are obviously playing. You are rude and you need to remove yourself and your dog." Becky said, "This isn't YOUR park. You can't tell me what I need to do." Dh's aunt was like, "I just told you you need to leave." So she left and came back a little while later with a police officer and was like, "They're trying to tell me I can't be in the park and they don't even have a permit to be having this party."
> She was hot as hell when I handed the officer the permit and he told her she had to leave.
> *And to think, I actually wasn't going to get the permit because people usually leave everyone alone there. Something in my spirit told me to just get it*.


Honey this is NEWS we can USE!
You gone have black moms like me pulling permits for every park party! And your aunt is right! To think its okay for children to stomp and play in urine. Chile boo. Just nasty people. She prolly tongue kisses her dog.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Ganjababy said:


> I love raisins in my potato salad lol. But had to stop when I noticed nobody touches it if I put raisin in it. I like it in coleslaw also


*snatches card*
lol!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Proudpiscean said:


> I am logging out for the day


I screamed!!!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I cant with the Web!*

*



*


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*They finally got in touch with each other....*

*



*


----------



## Chinagem

Both of the white ladies were annoying.


----------



## Petal26

I SCREAMED!!


----------



## Jas123

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I cant with the Web!*


----------



## Tibbar

All these memes are funny, but I'm tired of our response to so much hateful stuff being to make a joke out of it. So much intelligence and creative energy just wasted...

I should probably take my frustrated self to bed...


----------



## Everything Zen




----------



## crlsweetie912

What is this chick's name!!!


----------



## Ganjababy

Better than internalizing it. 

I think these memes and the celebration in the park made a big impact and some whites in that area will think twice and remember this before ringing the police for flimsy racist reasons. 

Also this woman’s face is now very recognizable. There are different ways to skin a cat.





Tibbar said:


> All these memes are funny, but I'm tired of our response to so much hateful stuff being to make a joke out of it. So much intelligence and creative energy just wasted...
> 
> I should probably take my frustrated self to bed...


----------



## UniquelyDivine

Everything Zen said:


>





I just hollered


----------



## okange76

This woman has embarassed herself beyond help. I just read that she's a college professor teaching at Stanford.Dr Jennifer Schulte with a PhD in Engineering.  I can imagine how many black students she failed coz she could. All that education doesn't mean squat when you lack common sense. She should have just kept it moving.


----------



## Transformer

okange76 said:


> This woman has embarassed herself beyond help. I just read that she's a college professor teaching at Stanford. Dr Jennifer Schulte with a PhD in Engineering.  I can imagine how many black students she failed coz she could. All that education doesn't mean squat when you lack common sense. She should have just kept it moving.



Or she could have driven the Park Police and reported the "wrongdoings" and left it at that. 

But she wanted to STICK AROUND and see her complaint to the end.  I'll let the psychologists diagnose that kind of behavior.


----------



## Ganjababy

Are you serious? I thought she had learning difficulties. What they call retarded back in the day.





okange76 said:


> This woman has embarassed herself beyond help. I just read that she's a college professor teaching at Stanford.Dr Jennifer Schulte with a PhD in Engineering.  I can imagine how many black students she failed coz she could. All that education doesn't mean squat when you lack common sense. She should have just kept it moving.


----------



## CurlyNiquee

*Report: Identity Of White Woman Who Called The Cops On Black People At A BBQ Has Been Revealed*

Allegedly, her name is Dr. Jennifer Schulte and she is a faculty member at Stanford University.

The white woman who called the cops on Black people enjoying a barbecue in Oakland, California at Lake Merritt has gone viral. There have been countless memes created and while she tried to police people, she has become the laughing stock of the Internet. However, because she wore sunglasses, her identity has not been revealed — until now. Thanks to Twitter researchers, she is about to be a household name.
 
According to what appears to be a now deleted LinkedIn page she is a “Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.) focused in Chemical Engineering from Stanford.” Sounds like Stanford should have taught her some lessons in humanity.


----------



## Ganjababy

I wondered if she is on the spectrum and was really obsessed with them not following the rules but when she feigned being the victim I knew she was fully cognizant of her motives and behaviour. It is so sad that people like this are in such powerful positions. We should expose their behinds and shout out their shenanigans from the Twitter top. I need to get Twitter lol.


----------



## Layluh

Tibbar said:


> All these memes are funny, but I'm tired of our response to so much hateful stuff being to make a joke out of it. So much intelligence and creative energy just wasted...
> 
> I should probably take my frustrated self to bed...



I think you have a point. No one made memes about chrisette Michelle singing the national anthem for trump. That girl was publicly lynched. Dropped from her record label and went into a depression. Family disowned her.

Kanye otoh was given a much easier time comparatively and just made fun of. 

This white woman? Made fun of. Though she’ll probably end up losing her job now too.


----------



## Petal26

Wow, she looks like she lives in an old, crappy trailer    It never crossed my mind that she was highly educated.


----------



## Shimmie

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *They finally got in touch with each other....*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


These meme's   

But tell me, who's the guy in the above photo on the phone?  What did he do?    Forgive me for not knowing  
I'm tryna' keep up.    

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Petal26

Shimmie said:


> These meme's
> 
> But tell me, who's the guy in the above photo on the phone?  What did he do?    Forgive me for not knowing
> I'm tryna' keep up.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If I'm not mistaken he was the only Black person that showed up to support Darren Wilson at some rally (the cop that killed Michael Brown in Ferguson), and was talking smack about Black people playing the 'race card' and other foolishness


----------



## Shimmie

Petal26 said:


> If I'm not mistaken he was the only Black person that showed up to support Darren Wilson at some rally (the cop that killed Michael Brown in Ferguson), and was talking smack about Black people playing the 'race card' and other foolishness


Thanks @Petal26


----------



## Petal26

Shimmie said:


> Thanks @Petal26


You're welcome


----------



## Shimmie

Petal26 said:


> You're welcome


That meme of him is hilarious


----------



## SoniT

The #bbqbecky memes made it to The View today.


----------



## JFemme

SoniT said:


> The #bbqbecky memes made it to The View today.


  Dang it....I missed it...

this is my fave thread to pop into when I need a break out laugh fest during the day....


----------



## Jas123

Petal26 said:


> If I'm not mistaken he was the only Black person that showed up to support Darren Wilson at some rally (the cop that killed Michael Brown in Ferguson), and was talking smack about Black people playing the 'race card' and other foolishness


WoW, I never knew that. I just thought he was funny/serious looking guy on the phone meme.


----------



## Petal26

Jas123 said:


> WoW, I never knew that. I just thought he was funny/serious looking on the phone.


I forgot his name, but they were quoting him on articles and stuff.  Complete fool.

Edit:  http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/black-guy-on-the-phone

*Black Guy on the Phone* is the nickname of former Republican congressional primary candidate Martin Baker, who was photographed talking on his cell phone during an event to support police office Darren Wilson in August 2014. The photograph has been widely circulated in joke tweets posted on Black Twitter.


----------



## SweetNic_JA

Stanford’s verified Twitter account wrote, “*According to our records, a person by this name earned graduate degrees at Stanford *more than a decade ago. *She is not currently  employed as staff or as a faculty member*.”


----------



## luckiestdestiny

jdvzmommy said:


> This reminds me of dd's 1st birthday party.
> 
> We had it in a park in my neighborhood, which was filled with yoga pants wearing, pumpkin spice loving white SAHMs with nothing to do (no shade, I'm currently a SAHM with nothing to do  ). Anyway, it was a really nice park and we had our family there and a bounce house, and catered food. Becky had her dog running around loose in the park. He came over by the bounce house and peed. She came over like, "Oh its ok. He loves children. He's not going to hurt any of them." DH's aunt went off before I had the chance to. She was like, "You see we're having a children's party here. How are you going to let your dog pee where children are obviously playing. You are rude and you need to remove yourself and your dog." Becky said, "This isn't YOUR park. You can't tell me what I need to do." Dh's aunt was like, "I just told you you need to leave." So she left and came back a little while later with a police officer and was like, "They're trying to tell me I can't be in the park and they don't even have a permit to be having this party."
> She was hot as hell when I handed the officer the permit and he told her she had to leave.
> And to think, I actually wasn't going to get the permit because people usually leave everyone alone there. Something in my spirit told me to just get it.





Re Permit


----------



## fasika

I can't breathe!!


----------



## Petal26

fasika said:


> I can't breathe!!


Separated at birth


----------



## Jas123




----------



## SweetNic_JA

^^^  yes! I was waiting to see how she'd raid the Royal Wedding


----------



## JFemme

She also showed up on Saturday Live tonight...

I howled....


----------



## msbettyboop

My God, broad back's exorcist type complete change at the end was alarming. 

I didn't realize anyone on the planet cared this much about charcoal. TWO HOURS!


----------

